# DIY substrate heater



## LilLou (Apr 23, 2006)

This is a work in progress so if anyone has any ideas/comments to make please make them. Price should be cheaper than electric model and save electric too.

*Materials: *
3" pvc pipe X 12" / 18" long
3" pvc plug
3" pvc cap
3" pvc flange for a toilet (keep everything in place)
1/4" PEX tubing (same stuff they use for in floor radiant heating)
small heater (probably have one laying around)
small pump/powerhead 70 GPH give or take
1/4" barbed X 3/8" or 1/2" adapter (home depot)

*Directions:*
1) glue pvc plug into pipe.
2) dry fit cap and mark bottom
3) cut notches in pipe below where cap will sit 
(ex. if cap stops 2" from top make 3 slots 2 1/2" from top to allow tubing and cord to enter piping.
4) drop in heater set to 3-4 degrees higher than tank temperature.
5) run PEX tubing back and forth on aquarium bottom drop both ends back to boiler for lack of a better term
6) add 1/2 tubing to outlet of powerhead and insert adapter (clamp both in place) connect PEX tubing to adapter. drop in pipe
7) place return pipe into slot and cap making sure all lines do not get pinched
8) have this run on the timer with your lights.

Hoping to get some pictures of this as I get the materials and start setting it up.
You could probably do away with the pvc and use a 5 gallon bucket with lid too.
Add a little bleach every now and then to keep things from getting funky.
should last for a while without having to be refilled if you keep lid on.

Let me know what you think

Lou


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Why do you want a substrate heater, Lou? They have fallen out of favor and there's little proof that they really help.


----------



## LilLou (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't really want one. I didn't see one anywhere and thought it could work the same way as in floor heating does.


----------



## draal5 (Jan 13, 2007)

much easier way is to go to your local plumbing supply and buy frostex heating cable its sold buy the foot. just measure with a string the way you want to lay it out add so that both ends are out of the water plug it in and you are good to go.


----------

